# Random tank death! Any help?



## CaptainBooom (Jun 15, 2013)

Today I discovered one of my three platy was dead! I only had 3 platy and a black molly in a tank. I have checked the water and everything is normal! No spikes of ammonia or nitrite. The fish was generally happy but the last few days it has just hid in the plants. What could have been wrong? Don't want to lose any more fish! Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long did you own the fish, days,weeks, months? Do any recent water changes?


----------

